# Activity Center Desk Plans



## amsgator (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello all,

I got a dremel 4000 for Christmas from my wife and am interesting in constructing a children's activity center desk for our son. Below is the image. I found plans on amazon.com for $5, but I have not purchased them yet. My question and concern is whether or not a dremel will be enough to do the job. It came with 6 attachments. Here is the product website detailing the attachments: http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Tools/Pages/ToolDetail.aspx?pid=4000-6/50

We live in an apartment, so table saws, etc are not really an option. I was hoping the dremel would be enough to take care of this desk. Any and all input is appreciated!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Realistically speaking, you're going to need some other tools. At least a hand saw, though I think you'd be better off with a circular saw for this particular project. Small enough to use and store in a small apartment but plenty of cutting power for this type of project. I think you could do the holes with the dremel, if you're willing to take the amount of time necessary to do it with such a tool.


----------



## amsgator (Jan 2, 2011)

It came with a circle cutter attachment so hopefully that works well. I'll check on the circular saw. Are the ryobi ones decent enough for a hobby saw? Any suggestions on where to get the wood and what kind.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I have no major issues with Ryobi products, I have a couple that work fine. As for the wood, go to your local big box and get some cabinet grade plywood of whatever is cheap. Make sure it is cabinet grade, though, as anything less will be splinter city for your kids. As far as I can tell, everything in that picture is plywood or dowels with a couple of plastic caps which could be made of plywood as well.


----------



## amsgator (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm assuming I'll need a sander as well. I have a 5" orbital sander that should do it. Walmart has a nice skil saw so I think I'm going to have to do some pricing and looking at reviews.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

You could do all the sanding with hand sanding, but the orbital will certainly make it easier. Price comparisons are always a good thing. Let us know how the project turns out.


----------



## amsgator (Jan 2, 2011)

Only issue I'm finding as of now is that I have a car, not a truck, so I need to find a way to get the wood home...I'm not sure if HomeDepot will cut it into smaller pieces for me or not.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

amsgator said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got a dremel 4000 for Christmas from my wife and am interesting in constructing a children's activity center desk for our son. Below is the image. I found plans on amazon.com for $5, but I have not purchased them yet. My question and concern is whether or not a dremel will be enough to do the job. It came with 6 attachments. Here is the product website detailing the attachments: http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Tools/Pages/ToolDetail.aspx?pid=4000-6%2F50
> 
> We live in an apartment, so table saws, etc are not really an option. I was hoping the dremel would be enough to take care of this desk. Any and all input is appreciated!


 
Interesting - I just took on the same project for my grandson. Plans were published in Nov 1995 issue of Wood Magazine. 
Pretty ambitious project for a dremel. Because it's designed for a child nearly every edge and corners needs to be rounded. Cost could be prohibitive as you will need to purchase most of the lumber to size, at least thickness and width. I'm planning on building with Baltic Birch plywood which is doable as I have the table saw to cut everything to size and routers and router table to do the necessary edge treatments. 
I'm really not trying to discourage you but I find wood working a very enjoyable and rewarding hobby. I hate to see someone tangle with a project they are ill equipped to handle and get turned away from it in frustration. In my humble opinion start with something like a toy chest, basically a box. Use the dremel to cut some letters of the alphabet and spell their name on the box and maybe some animals they like. Paint it with some bright colors. and save the activity center for later, or the next one. :boat:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

John's advice is excellent. 

As an alternative... Do it quick! The spring semester of community college is starting this week. Check out your local CC and see if they have an evening woodworking program. Not only will you have access to the machines but the instructors will offer guidance in the project.


----------



## Procrasstinator (Jan 6, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Interesting - I just took on the same project for my grandson. Plans were published in Nov 1995 issue of Wood Magazine.
> Pretty ambitious project for a dremel. Because it's designed for a child nearly every edge and corners needs to be rounded. Cost could be prohibitive as you will need to purchase most of the lumber to size, at least thickness and width. I'm planning on building with Baltic Birch plywood which is doable as I have the table saw to cut everything to size and routers and router table to do the necessary edge treatments.
> I'm really not trying to discourage you but I find wood working a very enjoyable and rewarding hobby. I hate to see someone tangle with a project they are ill equipped to handle and get turned away from it in frustration. In my humble opinion start with something like a toy chest, basically a box. Use the dremel to cut some letters of the alphabet and spell their name on the box and maybe some animals they like. Paint it with some bright colors. and save the activity center for later, or the next one. :boat:


Hello, My name is Mark I am also new to wood working. I bought a Dremel 200 at Wally world recently and I am interested in making a large bookshelf which I have a pretty good draft of what I want. I have purchased some lumber too. It is 1 piece 3/4 " red oak veneer ply which is already ripped into 3, 13" wide strips, 1- 4'+8' sheet cabinet grade pine, and another 1/8" sheet of furniture grade pine.Also I have quite a few cheap tools my father-in-law is letting me borrow/have (he can't use anymore bc health reasons). Anyway the tools are a craftsman table saw 10" with a guide that doesn't lock properly, B&D circular saw with 6 1/2 blade. Also I have shop vac, 2 horses, 4 c-clamps, and a plastic table 36" wide by 72" which I was thinking I could use as a work bench. I am also reading, " The Complete Book of Woodworking". It suggest making a small bookshelf for first timers. Which will be my first project. I know I can do this lil project with current tools for the most part it seems pretty simple, however, Should I invest in a router or panel jig? Oh yeh, also have a craftsman mitre saw which I have used for cutting laminate flooring which I wasn't impressed with. All these tools are in my garage i just have to set up shop. 
Any input would be helpful. Thanks, Mark


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Mark - Nothing wrong with cheap tools. Most of mine are hand-me downs, used or reconditioned:yes:
Sounds like you have a fairly decent arsenal to get a good start. First on your list, IMHO, is to do something with the table saw fence. That thing can hurt you. Should be able to figure a way to clamp it down if the mechanism is defective. I've found most cut problems with inexpensive saws is the blade. Fastest and cheapest way I know of to upgrade a $50 saw is to stick a $60-75 blade on it but do your homework and get the right one for what you are doing.
For projects as a beginner pick almost anything that involves a box, bookcase is a good choice. It gives you the opportunity to explore various joinery techniques and almost everything you look at involves boxes in one form or the other.
While I am a certifiable router nut, I'm not gonna tell you that you have to run out and get one. Things are addictive anyway, I just got my sixth one and use them all. They are, arguably, about the most versatile machine you can have in the shop. Right now, you have enough equipment to get a pretty good start though, if you really get interested in routing there are a couple of forums dedicated to that aspect of woodworking. 
Good Luck with the bookcase. :icon_smile:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

amsgator said:


> Only issue I'm finding as of now is that I have a car, not a truck, so I need to find a way to get the wood home...I'm not sure if HomeDepot will cut it into smaller pieces for me or not.


Yes HD or any of the big box stores will cut pieces for you. Generally they do up to 2 cuts for free then start charging 25 cents or something. I've gotten as many as 6 cuts free though. More importantly, you can buy smaller pieces (at a premium price) of ply 2x2, and possibly 4x4 that are much easier to handle for getting home. I have a roof rack on my car that I carry full size sheets home on with no problems though so if you have a roof rack, consider that as an option. Full size sheets are cheaper (for what you get) than smaller pieces.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

frankp said:


> Yes HD or any of the big box stores will cut pieces for you. Generally they do up to 2 cuts for free then start charging 25 cents or something. I've gotten as many as 6 cuts free though. More importantly, you can buy smaller pieces (at a premium price) of ply 2x2, and possibly 4x4 that are much easier to handle for getting home. I have a roof rack on my car that I carry full size sheets home on with no problems though so if you have a roof rack, consider that as an option. Full size sheets are cheaper (for what you get) than smaller pieces.


 
Must not be enough competition for HD out my way. Last time I asked for a hunk of poplar cut to length they pointed me to a cart with a rudimentary mitre box and incredibly dull backsaw.

They will cut sheet stock a max of 3 cuts before charging. The 1/4 sheet sheet goods are priced right about 1/2 the full sheet price.


----------

